# Historical pictures of skylines



## ghanistha123 (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## MattTheTubaGuy (Feb 12, 2009)

most cities see their skylines go up through time.
In Christchurch, NZ, the skyline has gradually been disappearing since the devastating quake in February 2011 that killed 185 people.
here it is in January 2011, after the 7.1 quake on 4/9/2010, so already there are a couple of small buildings missing.








By mattthetubaguy at 2011-01-06
here it is a couple of weeks ago just after one of the buildings had been demolished in a controlled demolition.








By mattthetubaguy at 2012-08-08
there are still buildings to come down, so there will be even less of a skyline at the end of this year. the two biggest buildings that haven't started demolition yet are the big concrete and glass building on the far right and the white building with a sloped grey roof.


----------



## waccamatt (Mar 7, 2004)

Luk's said:


> *Downtown of Rio de Janeiro 1920
> RIO IN 1950*


That photo is cool to me because my great uncle worked for Standard Oil (Esso) in Rio in the 40's and 50's as an engineer.


----------



## zardeven (Aug 28, 2012)

nice thread about history.....
Toronto airport limo service


----------



## windowsoftheworld (May 20, 2012)

*New York City, 1974*


----------



## baileya16 (Sep 5, 2012)

wow really good pics and i love it.


----------



## VitMos (Sep 17, 2011)

*Moscow*
























































http://www.oldmos.ru/








http://archimaps.tumblr.com/


----------



## VitMos (Sep 17, 2011)

*1955, Moscow*








http://www.oldmos.ru/photo/view/31067


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

where has my post about frankfurt gone? wtf!


----------

